# Stereo to loud



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

I dk if this is a stupid question but I was wondering if snakes can hear good, because i have a stereo in my room and it gets kinda loud sometimes and I worry if it might be stressing him, any info on this will be greatly appreciated. thanks

-Amber


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

snakes cant hear they tast the air rather hear


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

They could probably feel the vibrations from it though, not sure if that will bother them though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

Snakes don't have external eardrums like lizards or frog. Snakes lost their "ears" somewhere along their convoluted evolutionary pathway to becoming modern snakes.

They still have some vestigal auditory organs and they can sense the vibrations through the ground.

I don't know if the snake finds this alarming though. My snakes seem to have adjusted to vibrations like the radio and the washing machine. Although they don't like the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I don't know if the snake finds this alarming though. My snakes seem to have adjusted to vibrations like the radio and the washing machine. Although they don't like the vacuum cleaner.


 funny you say that, my geckos dont mind music, tv or any other loud noises but they panic when the vacuum cleaner comes on!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Snakes don't have external eardrums like lizards or frog. Snakes lost their "ears" somewhere along their convoluted evolutionary pathway to becoming modern snakes.
> 
> They still have some vestigal auditory organs and they can sense the vibrations through the ground.
> 
> I don't know if the snake finds this alarming though. My snakes seem to have adjusted to vibrations like the radio and the washing machine. Although they don't like the vacuum cleaner.


 Yup. There's much evolutionary "connectedness" involving the jaw and the ear. Snakes have very specialized jaws (as I'm sure you've noticed) but they can still feel vibrations through this jaw. To be safe, I've kept them away from stereos...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > Snakes don't have external eardrums like lizards or frog. Snakes lost their "ears" somewhere along their convoluted evolutionary pathway to becoming modern snakes.
> ...


 I seem to remember reading somthing about our ear-bones evolving from jaw bones, millins of years ago


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes they did. Fish don't have ears like us (they have the inner ear but not the middle and external ear). One of their jaw bones became the inner ear bone that amphibians, reptiles, and birds have. We added two more from jaw elements that still exist in those three groups. (mammals have 3 ear bones)

It's all about transmitting the sound to the inner ear (which does still exist in snakes)...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

Simpsons said snakes are attracted to bass, like when they played bass guitar to save them from wacking day


----------

